# Installing Harmonic Balancer



## Nickel45 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new on this forum and I'm also pretty new to engine building. I have two experienced guys that I'm working with on this project though and they're guiding me through it. Anyway, what I'm working with is a 1975 Pontiac 350 cubic inch engine and I need to reinstall the new balancer I bought. I rented a harmonic balancer removal/installation tool but the problem is that it's designed for balancers that don't have the center bolt for the balancer recessed about an inch or so into the balancer itself. I'll try and get some pictures up but basically I'm wondering if there are any other ways to get it on. I've heard you can use the center bolt to seat the balancer but I don't wanna break a wrench doing so. Any insight would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Nickel45 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new on this forum and I'm also pretty new to engine building. I have two experienced guys that I'm working with on this project though and they're guiding me through it. Anyway, what I'm working with is a 1975 Pontiac 350 cubic inch engine and I need to reinstall the new balancer I bought. I rented a harmonic balancer removal/installation tool but the problem is that it's designed for balancers that don't have the center bolt for the balancer recessed about an inch or so into the balancer itself. I'll try and get some pictures up but basically I'm wondering if there are any other ways to get it on. I've heard you can use the center bolt to seat the balancer but I don't wanna break a wrench doing so. Any insight would be appreciated, thanks!


pontiac balancers go on and off with hand pressure. to install it just push it on until it seats then run the bolt up tight to specs.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

no tool necessary. It should slide on if crank and seal have some white grease on it. Also, be sure key is seated flat. do not use bolt to pull up balancer into position. Torque is 160 ft lbs and no less. Air Impact is not sufficient for full tightening up to spec.


----------

